# iPod or Zune?



## Waterwings (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm looking at buying some type of portable device for long trips (mostly for when I'm on school buses with students) and have been leaning more towards the Zune. I like the bigger screen on the Zune, and the built-in FM receiver. Any pros or cons between the iPod and Zune?


----------



## SMDave (Nov 29, 2007)

I have 2 iPod minis, and might get the iTouch this Christmas. But dude, iPods are really not worth it. They are easy to use, but I know Zunes are too. I am not sure if the iPods have improved since I have got them (2 and 3 years ago), but both of them don't work correctly anymore. After about 30 minutes on full battery, it says it's out of batteries, but it has just been charged. Sometimes it will work for hours at a time though! My sister has 2 iPods as well, a Nano and a classic video. They are both nice, her Nano she got this past summer, so it still is functioning perfectly. With age the iPods will start to suck on you! IPods are overrated, I don't know about the Zune, but I have heard about it. The iPods will work a good 2 or 3 years for you, (at least the old ones). They are easy to use, hold a lot of songs, and the iPod Touch is cool! Sorry, but I don't know much about the current iPods and how their reliability is.

3 of my friends have the iPod touch 16gb, it is sick! Touch screen, huge screen, colored screen with good graphics/etc. It is nice! Unfortunately, we will have to see how the battery performs in a couple years.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the input!  .


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 30, 2007)

Forget them iP.O.S they are over priced cause they are a name brand, get a zune itll work the same and save you some cash


----------



## dampeoples (Nov 30, 2007)

I beg to differ 

The iPod is the best selling player out there because it works, nobody forces folks to buy them, they buy them because they are good. Your battery is going dead? Sorry. you think a Zune's battery will still be good 3 years later? The price difference is minimal to none, considering the storage you get, the software works flawlessely with the player, no wondering if your music synced, it did.

The thing about the iPod being a name brand? What's Microsoft? That not a name brand? Oh  It's a wanna-be trying to cram everything it can into a player, when all it really needed to do was work well. What's their biggest attraction to the player? Wireless sharing? Really? WTF is that? First you gotta FIND someone else with a Zune to share with. Then take a look at the battery life comparisons between the two. Not the advertised life, the tested life, all of it is on the internet. Hell, you can spend less money and still have a nice iPod, it all depends on how much storage you want/need.


----------



## Jim (Nov 30, 2007)

I would personally go with the IPOD myself. It is the market leader and has a very strong following. It does work well on my PC and Itunes.


----------



## SMDave (Nov 30, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> I beg to differ
> 
> The iPod is the best selling player out there because it works, nobody forces folks to buy them, they buy them because they are good. Your battery is going dead? Sorry. you think a Zune's battery will still be good 3 years later? The price difference is minimal to none, considering the storage you get, the software works flawlessely with the player, no wondering if your music synced, it did.
> 
> The thing about the iPod being a name brand? What's Microsoft? That not a name brand? Oh  It's a wanna-be trying to cram everything it can into a player, when all it really needed to do was work well. What's their biggest attraction to the player? Wireless sharing? Really? WTF is that? First you gotta FIND someone else with a Zune to share with. Then take a look at the battery life comparisons between the two. Not the advertised life, the tested life, all of it is on the internet. Hell, you can spend less money and still have a nice iPod, it all depends on how much storage you want/need.


You have an iPod?


----------



## SMDave (Nov 30, 2007)

Jim said:


> I would personally go with the IPOD myself. It is the market leader and has a very strong following. It does work well on my PC and Itunes.


I agree, the iPod and iTunes works awesome with my laptop.


----------



## JustFishN (Nov 30, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> I beg to differ
> 
> The iPod is the best selling player out there because it works, nobody forces folks to buy them, they buy them because they are good. Your battery is going dead? Sorry. you think a Zune's battery will still be good 3 years later? The price difference is minimal to none, considering the storage you get, the software works flawlessely with the player, no wondering if your music synced, it did.
> 
> The thing about the iPod being a name brand? What's Microsoft? That not a name brand? Oh  It's a wanna-be trying to cram everything it can into a player, when all it really needed to do was work well. What's their biggest attraction to the player? Wireless sharing? Really? WTF is that? First you gotta FIND someone else with a Zune to share with. Then take a look at the battery life comparisons between the two. Not the advertised life, the tested life, all of it is on the internet. Hell, you can spend less money and still have a nice iPod, it all depends on how much storage you want/need.



I agree!

I had the ipod nano 2gb... got it last xmas... I totally loved it. I just got myself the 8gb ipod 3rd gen and i totally love it. Bigger screen...can now play videos....and I have had no issues with it at all. Actually I sold my older ipod to someone and it still works flawlessly. I think its just a fluke thing with the battery. My aunt had one like my old one and it wasnt that old...she had to take it to an apple store and have the battery replaced. And they told her every so often that happens...maybe you just got one of those. I dont know...just my 2 cents...i love it. Also, I really dont think the price is all that bad for an ipod... I paid a little over 200 for mine...


----------



## dampeoples (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes, I got one of the first one's that came out, and have sold, then upgraded up to my current model of 30GB iPod Video. My wife has a 2nd gen Nano, my children had the 'gum stick' shuffles, and now have the new shuffle.

I sort of understand wanting an FM tuner feature, but not really. Then again, the entire reason I got an iPod is that CD's are a bit cumbersome, and radio sucks! True, it is very hard to get news on my iPod, but I don't really follow any news, so it's a non-issue to me!


----------



## JustFishN (Nov 30, 2007)

I've heard that those fm transmitters dont even work half of the time anyway. And I forgot to mention above how easy it is to put music on and take off of it too.


----------



## SMDave (Nov 30, 2007)

JustFishN said:


> dampeoples said:
> 
> 
> > I beg to differ
> ...



3/4 of them? And the only one that is not b*tching up is only a couple months old? I don't know man, but as I said, I have no knowledge of the newer generation models. I had three first generations (I think?).

Well whatever, these people say go for it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 1, 2007)

I got me a new player - much smaller then my last:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 1, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> I beg to differ
> 
> The iPod is the best selling player out there because it works, nobody forces folks to buy them, they buy them because they are good.
> 
> The thing about the iPod being a name brand? What's Microsoft? That not a name brand?



Im just against apple mp3 player related products ingeneral, I strongly believe they charge what they charge cause they know people will pay it. It is hard to believe that Ipods can out perform my cheap wal-mart 1gb (expandable to 3gb) sandisk c240 mp3 player. If anyone has used both an iPOD and an off brand mp3 player id love to hear your comparison!! Oh about Microsoft, They are just bullies who steal others ideas and cram it into their over bloated operating system, if i had more free time id learn to use linux.


----------



## SMDave (Dec 1, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> dampeoples said:
> 
> 
> > I beg to differ
> ...


Trust me, there definitely are better products out there than iPods, especially in Korea, from brands that wouldn't be considered "name brands."


----------



## redbug (Dec 1, 2007)

I have the 60 gb ipod and love it loading music is a breeze 
i have all my music loaded on it and still have space for anything new I want to add 
I haven't had any battery problem with mine


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 1, 2007)

Hmm, maybe I'll just get an Etch-a-Sketch and keep myself entertained drawing while on long trips, lol. :lol:


----------



## JustFishN (Dec 1, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> Hmm, maybe I'll just get an Etch-a-Sketch and keep myself entertained drawing while on long trips, lol. :lol:




LMAO
dont they have different kinds of etch-a-sketches out now????? should we discuss???

LOL


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 1, 2007)

JustFishN said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, maybe I'll just get an Etch-a-Sketch and keep myself entertained drawing while on long trips, lol. :lol:
> ...



By golly, I think they do!.......no batteries or downloads required, lol.


----------



## dampeoples (Dec 1, 2007)

SMDave said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > dampeoples said:
> ...



An Apple hater  Check prices vs. what you get, and they are not out of line!

And Dave, i'll bite, show me a better player. More importantly, show me one with the flawless integration, battery life, features, and support that the iPod has. A name brand isn't all that it takes to make a nice player, if so, Sony would have a good player


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 1, 2007)

Okay, here you go...........an on-line Etch-a-Sketch. Click on Show Menu to see options. When you click on Clear Screen it'll "shake" the etch-a-sketch and erase your drawing. Use the cursor keys on your keyboard to draw with. Have fun! :lol: 

https://www.etchy.org/


----------



## SMDave (Dec 1, 2007)

dampeoples said:


> SMDave said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...


Apple hater? I don't have 4 iPods, one mac desktop, and an apple laptop for no reason. they make great products but there are major flaws to some of them. For the price, the Samsung T7 is great, and smaller than the nano. T7F, YPP2 and the T8 also can rival the iPod well. These are products I have toyed around with, and have been working flawlessly. In addition, they act as a USB host storage, digital voice recorder, cd recorder, etc. Here's a review on the YPP2 against the iPod Touch. https://reviews.cnet.com/mp3-players/samsung-yp-p2-8gb/4505-6490_7-32588459.html?tag=pdtl-list the YPk5 also has a built in stereo, another friend of mine has it and brang it to field day last year. The stereo worked awesome, and the batterylife seemed ok as well. 

Alright well since the positive votes obviously outnumber the cons, go for the iPod.https://reviews.cnet.com/mp3-players/samsung-yp-k5-4gb/4505-6490_7-32057242.html?tag=pdtl-list


----------



## Jim (Dec 1, 2007)

Im sure waterwings is very capable of deciding which mp3 player he wants. I assume his purpose was to get "opinions" from a variety of members. I can almost guarantee he will not base his decision on most votes for an mp3 player on tinboats.net.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 1, 2007)

Jim said:


> Im sure waterwings is very capable of deciding which mp3 player he wants. I assume his purpose was to get "opinions" from a variety of members. I can almost guarantee he will not base his decision on most votes for an mp3 player on tinboats.net.


Really. People get really worked up about this one like they're gonna make money off the mp3 player Waterwings gets. I have had a 30 gb Ipod for 2 years and have had no complaints. Battery life isn't great but if you change the screen brightness to a little dimmer and have the backlight turned to 2 seconds (like I have) the battery lasts a while. I haven't tested the others so I can't say which brand is better. A girl from one of my classes (that let me fish in her backyard ) liked her new nano and thats about all I know about them.


----------



## JustFishN (Dec 1, 2007)

I have to add this too.....Myhusband and son both have the 4gb sandisk sansa and they love it. Husband had the ipod nano 2nd gen and got rid of it. My son had some little thing... I forget what it was called....a creative zen.. and he had that thing for a long time... He had wanted a zune but then after playing around with the sansa he fell in love with it...and it was like 100 bucks less. Its all in what you like. They wanted me to get a sandisk too..but i have a thing for my ipod...just me and my opinion. Try them...most stores have a return policy on them even if you open them and use them. I know target is 30 days no matter what as long as you have your receipt.


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 1, 2007)

walmart will take back just about anything, ive even taken back used hooks lol


----------



## redbug (Dec 1, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> Okay, here you go...........an on-line Etch-a-Sketch. Click on Show Menu to see options. When you click on Clear Screen it'll "shake" the etch-a-sketch and erase your drawing. Use the cursor keys on your keyboard to draw with. Have fun! :lol:
> 
> https://www.etchy.org/


I drew both an ipod and a zune and the Ipod came out much better

is this the answer? only time will tell


----------



## Popeye (Dec 2, 2007)

There's always one of these?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 2, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> There's always one of these?



WOW - Where do you put the 33 1/3 recordings on a fancy box like that?


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 2, 2007)

Jim said:


> Im sure waterwings is very capable of deciding which mp3 player he wants. I assume his purpose was to get "opinions" from a variety of members. I can almost guarantee he will not base his decision on most votes for an mp3 player on tinboats.net.




I'm so confused now ](*,) , lol :lol: :-k


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 2, 2007)

Waterwings, opinions are like #$%holes, everyone got em and they all stink..... Your best bet is to just buy it, try it out and make up your opinion on what you like best..


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 2, 2007)

> ...Your best bet is to just buy it, try it out and make up your opinion on what you like best..



yep


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2007)

not to go off topic, But have you seen the new aftermarket car steros out there? No Cd players....Usb ports, Aux outputs and memory card slots.

I knew it was coming, but its here. RIP CD/DVD media. LOL



Long live Beta max! LMAO!


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 2, 2007)

My wife's car has a jack in the dash for plugging-in Mp3 players, etc, and then run the sound through the car stereo speakers...I guess. 



> ...No Cd players...



Do you think CD's are on their way out, eventually going by the wayside along with 8 tracks and cassette tapes?


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> My wife's car has a jack in the dash for plugging-in Mp3 players, etc, and then run the sound through the car stereo speakers...I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




For sure. I bet in a couple of years you will be buying albums on compact flash cards/sd cards and stuff like that.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 2, 2007)

> For sure. I bet in a couple of years you will be buying albums on compact flash cards/sd cards and stuff like that.



Well crap, I can't even decide on what type of player I want now. I'll really be in trouble when it comes to that, lol :shock:


----------



## Jim (Dec 2, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> Thats it Waterwings wins it Jim, this seems like the topic that got the most i like, no i like, mine is better then yours responses the board has seen. Our first little battle has begun lol, He should be get an award or new signature name :lol: The Stir The Pot Award



If this is the worst it gets, I will be very happy.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 2, 2007)

Wait - I want to play to.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JustFishN (Dec 2, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> ah No worries, all just a bunch of great people here just having fun with each other, discussions is the key word.




exactly! No harm done by any of us. Just something that a bunch of us actually can voice and opinion on.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 2, 2007)

If y'all haven't figured it out yet, electronics is not my specialty, lol. I have a combination VCR/DVR that I've yet to be able to record a movie/tv show on the DVR side. However, I can work the VCR side like a champ


----------



## little anth (Dec 2, 2007)

lol :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Dec 3, 2007)

I finally figured out how to get the clock to stop flasing on my VCR. A 2" piece of black electrician's tape. :lol: 

Seriously I have my wife reset the clocks on those things. She says "You were an electrician in the Navy for 20 years and you can't set a VCR clock"? I say, "And?" :lol: That's always good for laugh at home.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 21, 2007)

Not to raise the ugly head of the mp3 player discussion, lol, but yesterday I bought the 8gb iPod Nano for my wife. :shock: . _I'm_ still holding-out for the Zune, lol :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Dec 21, 2007)

I just bought mine the 80G Classic for mine.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 21, 2007)

Cool! . She'll like that!  

I was being sneaky last night and put a charge on the one I bought before wrapping it for my wife. Glad to report I got away with it!


----------



## Popeye (Dec 21, 2007)

I didn't charge my wife's. Just wrapped it up and hid it away. I'm sure she'll like it. Also I decided to go with the Access Roll-Up Tonneau Cover as opposed to the hard fiberglass ones. I couldn't believe the prices for the fiberglass ones. Maybe for a brand new truck but not one nearly 4 years old. Next new truck I'll try to get them to throw in the tonneau. Heck, I got the ARMA spray in liner for free on this one.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, been playing around with the Zune my wife got me. Loaded so far are 189 songs, 30 pics, 2 podcasts, and 1 movie. I still have about 72gb free for stuff  . Currently shopping-around for a decent case to put it in. This thing is gonna make long road trips a lot more tolerable.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 13, 2008)

Update:

Zune now has a 120gb model ! $249.00 8) 

https://www.zune.net/en-US/products/default.htm


----------



## katplayer187 (Feb 2, 2009)

still looking for a zune i have 1 for sale its the older version,,very neg price


----------

